# Exceldatenbank in Weboberfläche und mehr



## at0x (15. Juli 2009)

Moin,

ich habe ein Problem.

Folgende Sachlage.

Ich habe eine eigenes Wiki mit MediaWiki erstellt.
Nun will ich auf einer Seite eine Karte darstellen, die über Excel erstellt wurde. 
Wenn ich auf die Karte klicke, sollte sich Excel öffnen, mit dieser Datei. Im Excel muss ich gewisse Daten bearbeiten. Voting abgeben usw.

Nachdem ich im Excel gespeichert habe, soll irgendwie realisiert werden, dass diese Speicherung auch auf der Wiki-Seite aktualisiert wird...

Ist das machbar?
Ist das schwer?


----------



## tombe (15. Juli 2009)

Also soweit ich weiß kannst du zwar die Karte mit der Excel Datei verknüpfen um sie zu öffnen, doch die Änderungen werden dann nur lokal auf deinem Rechner gespeichert.

Google bietet ja die Möglchkeit Dateien mit "Google Text & Tabellen" solche Dateien Online zu speichern und zu bearbeiten. Vielleicht kannst du damit etwas anfangen.


----------



## at0x (15. Juli 2009)

HI, danke schonmal für die Antwort.

Hm, wenn das nur auf dem Rechner wäre ist das Ok, das soll erst mal alles Standalone sein. Wäre das dann möglich?


Kann ich Google Text und Tabellen mit MediaWiki kombinieren?


----------



## tombe (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe selber noch nie mit dem GG Tool gearbeitet aber es steht dort geschrieben:



> Veröffentlichen Sie Ihr Werk als Webseite.
> Mit einem Klick können Sie Ihre Dokumente als Webseiten veröffentlichen, ohne sich erst in neue Funktionen einarbeiten zu müssen.



Du kannst dich ja mal bei GG anmelden und dir das dann mal in aller Ruhe durchlesen.


----------



## at0x (16. Juli 2009)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe selber noch nie mit dem GG Tool gearbeitet aber es steht dort geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> Du kannst dich ja mal bei GG anmelden und dir das dann mal in aller Ruhe durchlesen.




Hm, das Problem ist. Das WiKi wird nicht im Internet, sondern in einem lokalen Netzwerk laufen 


So soll das aussehene, kann nicht auf das original zurückgreifen, habe nur Screenshots

[Bild 1] 


[Bild 2]


----------



## tombe (16. Juli 2009)

Dann löse dein Problem doch über einen kleinen Umweg.

Du öffnest, bearbeitest und speicherst bei dir am Rechner die Excel Datei. Wenn alle Änderungen gemacht und gespeichert sind, gehst du auf "Als Webseite speichern".

Die so erzeugte HTML Datei kannst du dann auf der eigentlichen Seite via Frame, IFrame oder include einbinden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## at0x (16. Juli 2009)

Hm, das wäre möglich. Das Problem ist doch dann aber nur, dass ich das jedesmal machen muss, wenn ich Änderungen vornehme oder nicht?

Ich werde letztendlich nicht am PC sitzen, sondern eine Testperson.

Obwohl, wenn ich eine relative Pfadangabe mache, müsste man ja nichts hochladen oder?


----------



## tombe (16. Juli 2009)

Damit die HTML Datei immer auf dem neuesten Stand ist könnte einfach ein Macro geschrieben werden welches immer beim Speichern oder beim Schließen der Excel Datei ausgeführt wird.

Dieses Macro speichert dann die HTML Datei unter dem gleichen Namen in das gleiche Verzeichnis. So musst du den Verweis nicht ändern.

Wenn das was für dich wäre, gib Bescheid dann mach ich mir Gedanken über das Macro.


----------



## at0x (16. Juli 2009)

Das klingt ja mal nicht schlecht. An sowas habe ich natürlich gar nicht gedacht...Weiß aber nicht wie das dann alles von statten gehen soll...aber wird schon


Du hast Post


----------



## tombe (16. Juli 2009)

Die Auswahllisten die auf den Bildern zu sehen sind werden beim "Export" auch übernommen. Es steckt dann aber normalerweise keine Funktion dahinter!!

Doch auch hier gibt es eine Möglichkeit zumindest einen Funktionsumfang bereitzustellen (habe es aber noch nie getestet):



> Im Dialog "Als Webseite veröffentlichen" steht außerdem eine Klickbox vor "Interaktivität hinzufügen mit:". Wenn Sie diese in der Voreinstellumg aktivieren, erzeugt Excel eine HTML-Seite mit eingeschränkter Arbeitsmappen-Funktionalität, in der der Benutzer beispielsweise Autofilter setzen oder Formeln verändern kann. Allerdings lassen sich diese HTML-Dateien nur mit dem Internet Explorer ab Version 4.01 betrachten und auch nur dann, wenn auf dem PC des Betrachters ebenfalls Office 2000 installiert ist.


----------



## tombe (16. Juli 2009)

Und das hier wäre dann das Excel Macro:


```
Private Sub Workbook_BeforeClose(Cancel As Boolean)
'Speichern der aktuellen Excel Datei als HTML File
'Der Pfad und der Dateiname muss natürlich entsprechend angepasst werden

    ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs Filename:= _
        "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Computer\Eigene Dateien\excel.htm", _
        FileFormat:=xlHtml, ReadOnlyRecommended:=False, CreateBackup:=False
End Sub
```

In diesem Beispiel wird es immer dann ausgeführt, wenn die Excel Datei geschlossen wird !!


----------



## at0x (16. Juli 2009)

Ok, das wäre dann das Makro ja?
Das muss ja dann in Excel gemacht werden oder irre ich?

Dann im Wiki die Pfadangabe und dann sollte es ja eigentlich aktualisiert sein oder nicht?


----------



## tombe (16. Juli 2009)

Ja klar das Macro muss in die Excel Datei geschrieben werden.

In MediaWiki hast du ja irgendwo einen Menüeintrag mit dem diese Seite aufgerufen wird. Dort gibst du dann halt den entsprechenden Namen und Pfad für die Datei an.


----------



## at0x (16. Juli 2009)

Ok, soweit so klar. Habe das jetzt versucht, die HTML Datei hochzuladen, Probelm bei der Sache ist, dass ich folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme:

Diese Datei enthält HTML- oder Scriptcode, der irrtümlich von einem Webbrowser ausgeführt werden könnte.


Nun habe ich in den localsettings.php folgende Einträge gemacht:

$wgFileExtensions = array( 'htm','html','png', 'gif', 'jpg', 'jpeg', 'ppt', 'pdf', 'doc', 'psd', 'mp3', 'xls', 'swf', 'doc', 'odt', 'odc', 'odp', 'odg', 'mpp');
$wgVerifyMimeType = false;
$wgCheckFileExtensions = false;
$wgStrictFileExtensions = false;


Aber leider geht das immernoch nicht :/


----------



## tombe (16. Juli 2009)

In dem Moment wo du die Excel Datei (von Hand oder per Macro) im HTML Format speicherst wird alles was in der Tabelle/Arbeitsblatt oder wie man es auch nennen will exportiert.

Du kannst es ja einfach mal mit deiner Excel Datei machen, dann siehst du was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## at0x (16. Juli 2009)

Ok, soweit so klar. Habe das jetzt versucht, die HTML Datei hochzuladen, Probelm bei der Sache ist, dass ich folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme:

Diese Datei enthält HTML- oder Scriptcode, der irrtümlich von einem Webbrowser ausgeführt werden könnte.


Nun habe ich in den localsettings.php folgende Einträge gemacht:

$wgFileExtensions = array( 'htm','html','png', 'gif', 'jpg', 'jpeg', 'ppt', 'pdf', 'doc', 'psd', 'mp3', 'xls', 'swf', 'doc', 'odt', 'odc', 'odp', 'odg', 'mpp');
$wgVerifyMimeType = false;
$wgCheckFileExtensions = false;
$wgStrictFileExtensions = false;


Aber leider geht das immernoch nicht :/


----------



## tombe (16. Juli 2009)

Der Fehler stammt ja wohl von Wiki? Welche Einstellungen hier dann geändert werden müssen damit dieser Fehler nicht kommt, gute Frage. Zur Not mal bei MediaWiki nachlesen.

Aber hochladen musst du doch eigentlich eh nichts. Du hast ja geschrieben das alles bei dir auf dem Rechner läuft bzw. in deinem "privaten" Netzwerk.

Wenn du das Macro in die Excel Datei übernommen hast, musst du doch dort nur den Pfad so ändern das die HTML Datei gleich dort gespeichert wird von wo sie später aufgerufen werden soll. Gleiches gilt wenn du die Datei von Hand speicherst.


----------



## at0x (16. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube ich stehe aufm Schlauch.

Ja, der Fehler ist im Wiki. MediaWiki bzw. gewisse Foren sagen leider nichts, geschweige denn, dass mal jmd überhaupt antwortet.


Also, zwecks hochladen, ich glaube ich weiß jetzt was du meinst, aber wie gesagt, der Inhalt der Excel-Datei soll ja schon im Wiki angezeigt werden. Weißt du?


----------



## tombe (16. Juli 2009)

Also auf Seite 1 schreibst du:



> Hm, das Problem ist. Das WiKi wird nicht im Internet, sondern in einem lokalen Netzwerk laufen



"Lokales Netzwerk" heißt für mich es ist entweder dein Heimnetzwerk oder zum Beispiel auch das Netzwerk bei dir im Geschäft.

Gehen wir jetzt mal davon aus das wird im Heimnetzwerk betrieben, dann hast du ja einen Rechner der als Server läuft. Auf diesem Rechner sind dann ja wohl auch alle Dateien des Wikis gespeichert.
Du gehst jetzt her und speicherst oder kopierst die Original Excel Datei ebenfalls auf den Server und wenn du etwas daran änderst (und die HTML Datei erzeugst) speicherst du es auch gleich dort.

Beispiel Pfad: "\\$SERVER\Wiki Verzeichnis\Excel Datei\"

Unter diesem Pfad ist dann sowohl die Excel Datei als auch die HTML Datei gespeichert. Im Wiki gibst du dann ebenfalls diesen Pfad (zusammen mit dem Namen der HTML Datei) an.

So bald du dann in Excel etwas änderst erzeugst du die HTML Datei neu und Wiki greift somit immer auf die aktuellen Angaben zu.


----------



## at0x (16. Juli 2009)

ja richtig..heimisches Netzwerk...Das ne Verlinkung auf die Datei erfolgt ist auch soweit klar, aber, wichtig ist das, dass der Inhalt der Excel Tabelle, sprich diese Map auf der Wiki Seite zu sehen ist. Demzufolge muss ich ja nur eine Verlinkung auf diese HTML Datein machen oder nicht?


----------



## tombe (16. Juli 2009)

So ich hab das mal im Miniformat nachgestellt.

Es gibt eine "index.html" welche oben im Menü 2 Einträge hat, a) Start = einfach irgendwas und b) Excel = die HTML Datei welche aus Excel erstellt wird.

Klickt man im Menü auf Excel wird unten die HTML Version der Excel Datei angezeigt.

Geht man jetzt her und öffnet zusätzlich die Excel Datei, ändert etwas und speichert die Änderungen ab, dann wird beim nächsten klick im Browser auf den Excel Link automatisch die neue, geänderte Version angezeigt.

Damit es keine Probleme mit den Pfadangaben gibt, habe ich alles mal direkt unter "C:\" gespeichert. Also alles direkt dorthin kopieren.

Zu deiner Frage: Richtig der Link von Wiki aus muss auf die HTML Datei zeigen!!


----------



## at0x (17. Juli 2009)

hi tombe, vielen Dank  

Habs mir angeguckt und das klappt echt super. Leider scheitert es an der Einbindung im Wiki, wollte es mal testweise reinladen, bzw die Verlinkung ins Wiki machen, aber keine Chance


----------



## tombe (17. Juli 2009)

Was bedeutet "keine Chance", kann man keine manuell erstellten Seiten einbinden oder woran scheitert es diesmal?


----------



## at0x (17. Juli 2009)

Normalerweise kann man ja mit HTML-Codes im Wiki arbeiten. Habe mir einfach mal deine Index.html genommen und den Quellcode davon eingebunden, aber er zeigt gar nichts an :X

Weißt du, wie das geht, wenn ich auf dieses Diagramm klicke, dass sich dann Excel öffnet?


----------



## tombe (17. Juli 2009)

Einfach das Diagramm mit der Excel Datei verlinken:

<A HREF="excel datei.xls" TARGET="_blank"><IMG SRC="diagramm.jpg" WIDTH="100" HEIGHT="100" BORDER="0"></A>

Setzt aber vorraus das auf dem PC auch Office installiert ist.

Ich glaube das Problem mit dem Einbinden ist das Wiki zum Aufrufen/Finden bestimmte Parameter in der URL übergibt.
Wenn du jetzt eine Seite auserhalb erstellst und die dann aufrufen willst, stimmen vielleicht die Angaben in der URL nicht !


----------



## tombe (17. Juli 2009)

Lies dir das hier mal durch:

http://www.gbv.de/wikis/cls/Hilfe:Dateien_einbinden

http://linux.lsg.musin.de/portal/Hilfe:Dateien_einbinden

http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Help:Images/de

Da wird unter anderem beschrieben wie man externe Dateien einbindet. Vielleicht findest du hier ja was.


----------



## at0x (20. Juli 2009)

Hi. Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. War verhindert. Also ich hab am WE ein wenig rumprobiert und bekomme das leider nicht hin. Also die URL ins Wiki einzubinden...ich habe echt keine Ahnung mehr :X


----------



## at0x (20. Juli 2009)

Update:

Habe es geschafft google.de einzubinden. Das ist ja schon mal ein Teilerfolg 

Nun mal ne andere Frage..habe meine Excel.html eingebunden...muss ich im Wiki denn auch noch ein Pfad für das Diagramm angeben?
Ich mein, dass ist ja in der Excel Html angeben.

Weil er sagt mir ja leider: Objekt nicht gefunden


----------



## tombe (20. Juli 2009)

Also wenn die "excel.html" eingebunden ist und auch korrekt angezeigt wird musst du doch sonst nichts mehr machen.

Änderungen werden ja an der Original Excel Datei (*.XLS) vorgenommen und dann automatisch ins HTML Format konvertiert!!


----------



## at0x (20. Juli 2009)

Das Einbinden, der Excel.html geht ja auch. Das ist der Quelltext für die Excel.html

Code 1 

Und er zeigt mir folgendes an:

Code 2 

Wenn ich die Index.html einbinde, geht alles, wie man sieht:


Code 3


----------



## tombe (20. Juli 2009)

Der Fehler "Objekt nicht gefunden" sagt aber eigentlich aus das der Pfad "..//excel.html" falsch angegeben ist.

Mit welchem Pfad ist den die "index.html" eingebunden?


----------



## at0x (20. Juli 2009)

Du wirst lachen...aber genau mit dem Gleichen


----------



## at0x (20. Juli 2009)

So, ich habe es nun hinbekommen, dass das Diagramm eingebunden ist. Top!!

Nun ist aber die Sache, ich muss die Excel-Datei manuell aufrufen und dann umständlich, jedesmal "im Web veröffentlichen"

Wie funktioniert das mit deinem Makro nochmal?


----------



## tombe (20. Juli 2009)

Wenn du das Makro in die Excel Datei einbaust, wird zum Beispiel immer dann wenn die Datei geändert wird automatisch eine neue HTML Datei erzeugt.

Wann die neue Datei erzeugt wird (beim Öffnen, beim Speichern, beim Schließen, ...) hängt davon ab bei welchem Ereignis du das Makro einbindest.


----------



## at0x (20. Juli 2009)

So weit, so gut, leider funktioniert das mit dem Makro nicht :X

Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder ich habe keine Ahnung...

Das Makro ist ja drin, er fragt mich beim Start jedes mal ob aktivieren oder deaktivieren...aber wenn ich das schließe, passiert das nicht, so wie es bei dir der Fall ist


----------



## tombe (20. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß blöde Frage aber ich stelle sie trotzdem: Du hast aber schon das Ausführen von Makros erlaubt !

Ansonsten stell doch mal deine Excel Datei hier rein, dann schau ich mal woran es liegt.


----------



## at0x (20. Juli 2009)

Datei

Musst du mal gucken...ist genau so wie deine, wusste halt nicht, wo man das makro bearbeiten konnte, deswegen hab ich das neu gemacht


----------



## tombe (20. Juli 2009)

So das Problem warum es bei dir nicht funktioniert hat war das du das Makro in ein separates Modul geschrieben hast. An dieser Stelle wird es aber nie aufgerufen.

Habe den Code von dir jetzt in die Prozedur kopiert die immer dann aufgerufen wird wenn du die Datei speicherst.
Hat den Vorteil das du die Excel Datei zum Anschauen öffnen kannst so oft du willst ohne das jedes Mal gleich eine neue HTML Datei erstellt wird.

Das einzige Problem das es jetzt gab:
Du hast als Dateipfad Laufwerk "D" angegeben, das ist bei mir das CD Laufwerk. Aus diesem Grund konnte ich die Datei zuerst nicht speichern.

Habe deshalb das Makro auskommentiert.
Wenn du die Datei hast, geh im Menü auf Extras -> Makro -> Visual Basic Editor.
Dort gehtst du auf Bearbeiten -> Suchen und suchst nach "xampp" und entfernst das einfache Anführungszeichen am Anfang der Zeile.


Nachtrag:
Weißt du warum das Einbinden der HTML Seite vielleicht nicht funktioniert hat. Du hast auf weiter vorne geschrieben das die Seite mit

..//excel.*html*

eingebunden wird.

In dem Makro welches du in dex Excel Datei stehen hast wird aber eine Datei mit der Endung *.HTM* erzeugt!!


----------



## at0x (21. Juli 2009)

Den Fehler hab ich soweit behoben. Was mich nun aber wundert, wenn ich folgenden Quelltext drin stehen habe

<websiteFrame>
website=..//excel.htm
height=800
width=100%
border=0
scroll=no

</websiteFrame>

Zieht er sich die Datei aus dem aktuellen Verzeichnis, wo alles drin ist.. Sprich D:\Xampp\htdocs\dewiki\


Sieht die Pfadangabe aber so aus:

website=../excel.htm


Dann hat er auf der Website plötzlich eine andere Excel-Tabelle mit alten Daten, von denen ich nicht weiß woher er sie nimmt...zumal es keine excel.htm mehr auf dem PC gibt.

Das mit dem Makro habe ich bearbeitet wie du gesagt hast, jedoch funktioniert es irgendwie immer noch nicht...keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache oder woran das liegen mag...


€dit: Kann es vlt sein, dass es bei mir nicht funktioniert, da ich das Office Web Components nicht habe? Ich habe Office 2000 auf  einem Win XP PC, finde es aber nirgends dafür.


----------



## tombe (21. Juli 2009)

Hmmmmmmm,

es gehen merkwürdige Dinge auf deinem Computer vor sich.

Was die Pfadangabe angeht, so heißt es bei SELFHTML:


> Eine Datei im gleichen Verzeichnis wie dem aktuellen können Sie einfach durch Angabe des Dateinamens referenzieren - im obigen Beispiel etwa die Datei farben.htm. Das aktuelle Verzeichnis referenzieren Sie durch ./ - also einem Punkt, gefolgt von einem Schrägstrich. Die Adressierung von farben.htm und ./farben.htm im obigen Beispiel hat also den gleichen Effekt.
> 
> Eine Angabe wie bilder/grafik.gif referenziert eine Datei namens grafik.gif im Verzeichnis bilder, das ein Unterverzeichnis des aktuellen Verzeichnisses ist. Die Notation ./bilder/grafik.gif hat wieder den gleichen Effekt wie bilder/grafik.gif.
> 
> Mit ../ referenzieren Sie das Verzeichnis über dem aktuellen Verzeichnis, egal wie es heißt. Mit ../../ referenzieren Sie das Verzeichnis über dem Verzeichnis über dem aktuellen Verzeichnis usw. Von jedem der so adressierten Verzeichnisse können Sie wieder auf deren Unterverzeichnisse zugreifen, wie im letzten der obigen Beispiele gezeigt.



Das bedeutet das der Verweis auf eine Datei im Verzeichnis "D:\Xampp\htdocs\" zeigt (oder irre ich mich da?).
Dort wird sie aber (von dem Makro) nicht hingespeichert. Das könnte dann auch der Grund sein warum 2 verschiedene Inhalte angezeigt werden.

Das mit dem Makro verstehe ich nicht. Geh doch nochmal in den "Visual Basic Editor" und setzte den Coursor in die erste Zeile der Anweisung und drücke die F9 Taste.
Anschließend gehst du zurück zu Excel und speicherst die Datei einfach mal. Durch den Haltepunkt (F9) wird automatisch zu dem Makro gewechselt (sofern es ausgeführt wird).


----------



## at0x (21. Juli 2009)

Ok, so hab ich es getan, dann springt er aber automatisch ins Makro und zeigt mir das hier an:


----------



## tombe (21. Juli 2009)

So soll es ja auch sein.
So bald du die Excel Datei speicherst, wird das Makro ausgeführt und die HTML Datei neu erstellt.


----------



## at0x (21. Juli 2009)

Also, wenn ich jetzt die XLS Datein öffne, was im Wert ändere und dann auf speichern klicke, öffnet sich VB mit dem Makro und geht in die erste Zeile und markiert diese gelb...Wenn ich es dann manuell starte kommt Debugg-Fehler, weil Zugriff auf Excel.htm verweigert


----------



## tombe (21. Juli 2009)

Ok sorry du mußt wenn du in der ersten Zeile stehst jetzt nochmal F9 drücken um den Haltepunkt wieder zu löschen.

Wie der Name Haltepunkt schon sagt hält Excel an dieser Stelle an. Drück als erstes wie gesagt F9 um das aufzuheben.

Dann kannst du entweder F5 drücken und das Makro wird komplett abgearbeitet oder du drückst F8 und mit jedem Drücken der F8 Taste wird eine Zeile (ok es gibt nur die eine) abgearbeitet.

Ist die "excel.htm" zu dieser Zeit noch irgendwo geöffnet oder sonst wie in Verwendung Das kann der Grund für diesen Fehler sein !!


----------



## at0x (21. Juli 2009)

Geöffnet war es nicht mehr, habe aber einfach mal den PC neugestartet. Vlt war es ja noch irgendwo im Cache drin...
Nun funktioniert das auch plötzlich oO

Naja, der nächste Fehler lies aber nicht lange auf sich warten.
Nachdem ich die Parameter des Diagramms geändert habe und speichern wollte, die obligatorische Frage: excel.htm besteht schon...überschreiben?

Ja.

Dann kommt ein Problem und Excel muss beendet werden.
Der Datensatz wurde aber an die HTML-Datei übergeben.

Wird mir auch im Wiki angezeigt..nur öffne ich die Excel-Datei ist der Datensatz dort nicht drin...da ist noch der alte...

Das Ganze habe ich nun 3 - 4 mal getestet und dann kommt wieder der Zugriffsfehler mit Debugg-Modus


----------



## tombe (21. Juli 2009)

Hab bei mir gerade was festgestellt, was mir bisher entgangen ist.

Durch das Makro wird beim Speichern nicht die Original Excel Datei gespeichert sondern die Datei wird eben unter dem Namen der HTML Datei gespeichert.

Wollte es jetzt so ändern das zuerst die XLS Datei gespeichert wird und dann eine Kopie davon im HTML Format aber das geht nicht weil sich Excel da beim Speichern selber blockiert.

Verschiebe deshalb das Makro in die Prozedur "BeforeClose" (siehe Bild). Dann wird die HTML Datei halt immer neu erstellt wenn Excel geschlossen wird aber das dürfte auch egal sein.


----------



## at0x (21. Juli 2009)

Ok, dass ist ja schon mal eine Erklärung....also sieht das praktisch jetzt so im Makro aus?


----------



## tombe (21. Juli 2009)

Genau so hab ich es gemeint.
Hast du es schon probiert ob es jetzt wie gewünscht funktioniert ?


----------



## at0x (21. Juli 2009)

Japp, hab ich versucht, wenn ich dann ein Datensatz veränder und dann schließe, kommt wieder Zugriff verweigert und ich komm in den Makrobereich und der Befehlssatz ist gelb


----------



## tombe (21. Juli 2009)

Also das ist sehr merkwürdig, bei mir geht das ohne Probleme.

Habe gerade mal probiert was passiert wenn ich bei der HTML Datei die Dateieigenschaften ändere und die Datei schreigeschütz mache: Fehlermeldung Zugriff verweigert.

Wenn das bei dir im Netzwerk läuft, kann es irgendwas mit Schreibrechten zu tun haben


----------



## at0x (21. Juli 2009)

Naja, es läuft lokal auf einem Client...Also nachdem ich den Client neustarte, geht es...komisch...dann muss das irgendwie im Cache drin sein...

Problem ist nur wieder..wenn ich die Excel Datei danach wieder öffne, ist der neue Datensatz nicht drin...Der speichert das nicht in der Excel Datei


----------



## tombe (21. Juli 2009)

Ich steh gerade auch auf dem Schlauch und finde keine Lösung. Irgendwie blockiert sich Excel da beim Speichern.

Habe aber gerade mal getestet was passiert wenn man die mit Excel erstellte HTML Datei wiederum mit Excel öffnet und siehe da:

Man kann Daten ganz normal eingeben und das Diagramm verändert sich auch entsprechend. Mit anderen Worten die HTML Datei kann ganz normal wie eine XLS Datei bearbeitet werden.

Somit kannst du das ganze Makro löschen und gehts einfach her und bearbeitest die "excel.htm" mit Excel und speicherst wie gewohnt direkt nach dem Ändern.

Ganz schön Panne wenn man seit Tagen versucht eine Lösung für ein Problem zu finden das es so eigentlich gar nicht gibt.


----------



## at0x (21. Juli 2009)

Hehe, ich versuch das mal nachher auf Arbeit...Komme gerade vom Sport...Mal gucken...Das Problem, welches nur auch auftritt, ist, dass ich das mit interaktive Schaltflächen nicht hinbekomme...Da ich auf Office 2000 zurückgreifen muss sagt er mir dann immer folgendes im Explorer

_Um diese Webseite interaktiv zu benutzen, müssen Sie Microsoft® Internet Explorer 4.01 oder eine neuere Version, sowie Microsoft Office Web Components installiert haben. Siehe Hinweis in Microsoft Office Website für weitere Informationen_

Jedoch hab ich dieses Office Web Components nicht für Office 2000 gefunden...


----------



## at0x (22. Juli 2009)

Weiß einer, ob es das Microsoft Office Web Components für Office 2000 irgendwie gibt?

Hintergrund ist der, dass ich meine Exceltabelle habe, indem ich via Overlay auf der Map, die im Excel erstellt wurde, gewisse Daten anzeigen lassen kann. Wie Krankenhäuser, Friedhöfe usw...


----------

